#  > Mining Zone >  > Mining engineering >  >  >  CEN Standards Collection 126/370: CEN TC 196 - Machines For Underground Mines-Safety

## BornToSin

complete

EN 1552:2003	Underground mining machines - Mobile extracting machines at the face - Safety requirements for shearer loaders and plough systems
EN 1804-1:2001+A1:2010	Machines for underground mines - Safety requirements for hydraulic powered roof supports - Part 1: Support units and general requirements
EN 1804-2:2001+A1:2010	Machines for underground mines - Safety requirements for hydraulic powered roof supports - Part 2: Power set legs and rams
EN 1804-3:2006+A1:2010	Machines for underground mines - Safety requirements for hydraulic powered roof supports - Part 3: Hydraulic control systems
EN 1889-1:2011	Machines for underground mines - Mobile machines working underground - Safety - Part 1: Rubber tyred vehicles
EN 1889-2:2003+A1:2009	Machines for underground mines - Mobile machines working underground - Safety - Part 2: Rail locomotives
EN 12321:2003+A1:2009	Underground mining machinery - Specification for the safety requirements of armoured face conveyors
EN 14658:2005+A1:2010	Continuous handling equipment and systems - General safety requirements for continuous handling equipment for opencast lignite mining



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: CEN Standards Collection 126/370: CEN TC 196 - Machines For Underground Mines-Safety

----------


## BornToSin

fresh links

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BornToSin

No changes
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BornToSin

refreshed:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BornToSin

fresh link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BornToSin

also* no changes here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BornToSin

full list 30.10.2017.

EN 1552:2003	Underground mining machines - Mobile extracting machines at the face - Safety requirements for shearer loaders and plough systems
EN 1804-1:2001+A1:2010	Machines for underground mines - Safety requirements for hydraulic powered roof supports - Part 1: Support units and general requirements
EN 1804-2:2001+A1:2010	Machines for underground mines - Safety requirements for hydraulic powered roof supports - Part 2: Power set legs and rams
EN 1804-3:2006+A1:2010	Machines for underground mines - Safety requirements for hydraulic powered roof supports - Part 3: Hydraulic control systems
EN 1889-1:2011	Machines for underground mines - Mobile machines working underground - Safety - Part 1: Rubber tyred vehicles
EN 1889-2:2003+A1:2009	Machines for underground mines - Mobile machines working underground - Safety - Part 2: Rail locomotives
EN 12321:2003+A1:2009	Underground mining machinery - Specification for the safety requirements of armoured face conveyors
EN 14658:2005+A1:2010	Continuous handling equipment and systems - General safety requirements for continuous handling equipment for opencast lignite mining


complete

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

